# Dabblings



## Dabbler (Jul 26, 2022)

Some of my projects take a long time, and this 14" face plate one is one of those...

When BrentH came to Calgary (was it a year ago?)  I bought a D1-6 faceplate from @Hacker.  As I described in another thread, I was looking for a set of studs for it.  I *thought* I had an inexpensive set from Shars -- but when they arrived, they were M18X1.25 instead of 5/8 X 18 tpi...   OOPS.  I set them aside and decided that for a time I wouldn't spend good money after bad.

Just 3 weeks ago A guy on HM was looking for a metric set of D1-6 studs, so I was going to give him mine.  After a lot of PMs, it turned out that he had a set of imperial studs he couldn't use -- so -- we decided to trade.

His studs fit my plate fine, and today I added the 5/16 X 5/8 retaining cap screws.  Finally done, and the faceplate fits perfectly!  (hats off to @Hacker)


----------



## Degen (Jul 26, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> Some of my projects take a long time, and this 14" face plate one is one of those...
> 
> When BrentH came to Calgary (was it a year ago?)  I bought a D1-6 faceplate from @Hacker.  As I described in another thread, I was looking for a set of studs for it.  I *thought* I had an inexpensive set from Shars -- but when they arrived, they were M18X1.25 instead of 5/8 X 18 tpi...   OOPS.  I set them aside and decided that for a time I wouldn't spend good money after bad.
> 
> ...


Don't you love how things turn out when the stars align.


----------



## Hacker (Jul 26, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> Some of my projects take a long time, and this 14" face plate one is one of those...
> 
> When BrentH came to Calgary (was it a year ago?)  I bought a D1-6 faceplate from @Hacker.  As I described in another thread, I was looking for a set of studs for it.  I *thought* I had an inexpensive set from Shars -- but when they arrived, they were M18X1.25 instead of 5/8 X 18 tpi...   OOPS.  I set them aside and decided that for a time I wouldn't spend good money after bad.
> 
> ...


That is great!! Sometimes patience (with me it is procratination) pays off. Glad to hear that you have gotten the faceplate mounted and usable.


----------

